# 2011 - New Year "G" Scale Resolutions !



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Just had to start this "Topic"..* cause I'm thinking about how I'll be changing my R.R. "Empire" in the comming year:









Resolution # 1: Try to break my Ebay addiction and purchase form people like Charles Ro and TandKhobby !

Resolution # 2 Stop buying locos & rolling stock ...and get more buildings & plants.on the layout !

Resolution # 3 Slow down and be more attentive to my wife and friends.

Resolution # 4 Post fresh videos of my trains & layout at least once a week.

Resolution # 5 * No more







*


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

half the BS-ing time on the net, and double the time on the layout! 

(all the other things one normally makes resolutions about, i don't have to - the doctors do that for me...)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i do all of the above except 5, with out that, trains are no longer fun and we get to violate rule G every once in a while







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I Resolve to rip up all my brass track , spend thousands of dollars on SS track and rail clamps, Install DCC for every engine , meg power packs for many operators... Run hundreds of feet of wire to the track.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok let's see, resolutions are made to be broken right? 

So here is my short list 

1. stop buying coal hoppers 
2. Stop eating pizza 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2010 06:16 PM 
I Resolve to rip up all my brass track , spend thousands of dollars on SS track and rail clamps, Install DCC for every engine , meg power packs for many operators... Run hundreds of feet of wire to the track. 


I think Marty is trying to make friends, and or start a relationship with Greg E. What you tink?????? Hah LOL Regal
No way no how Marty!! Hah 











Is it April Fools day yet I think Marty is getting a head start!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I thought the post said Revolution, not Resolution!! Me bad!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2010 06:16 PM 
I Resolve to rip up all my brass track , spend thousands of dollars on SS track and rail clamps, Install DCC for every engine , meg power packs for many operators... Run hundreds of feet of wire to the track. 
Im startin to think you dont like me.............


Please send back my Xmas Gifts when they arrive

Too think i was trying to cheer you up for the Holidays.............

They fly 1st class by the way...........


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun with my trains. 

Yeah, I think I can keep that one! 

Cheers, 
David Meashey


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2010 06:16 PM 
I Resolve to rip up all my brass track , spend thousands of dollars on SS track and rail clamps, Install DCC for every engine , meg power packs for many operators... Run hundreds of feet of wire to the track. 
Marty, this would only take you about 2 weeks to complete at the rate you move and..... can I get a smokin deal on all your brass track?







hehehehehhehehhehehehehehehe


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

#1. get train table in the basement built for storage and work bench. 
#2. Finish the 2' raised loop around the burn pit! I really want a 40' concrete viaduct there. 
#3. Complete another 100' of roadbed and lay some track! 
#4 Get all this done before my hosting of 1st Club Meeting in August!!!!! 

OH and stay employed!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Phase III, Namesake mine and mountain built on way to storage barn. 
Gravity tail track above smelter's loading area will double as the lead to storage for two trains. 
Just half a mountain gets built, smelter on rightside and numerous mine bores around on the other... A tramway and 10 stamp mill feeds the smelter. 
Beyond the layout to the left of the mines will be the barn, track will be flangeways sawn into the plank floor. Not seen anyway. 

slipped a rerailer in.... 

John


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*After reading the thread* at *Cumbres & Toltec video* here, I was reminded again of my New Year's resolutions and figured maybe I should bring this topic back up to the top. A lotta' great posts here so far.. I've enjoyed reading em' Happy Newyear all !


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I am rebuilding my outdoor layout in the spring from the ground up. I've been thinking I should use Marty's method for concrete roadbed. But I'm not sure if it is in the budget. 

My other resolution is the focus less on the railroad and to focus more on the project as a whole. The railroad spends more time not being used, so I need to make it look good.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Make my A&W Drive In finally, and put some nice die casts around it.(well as nice as my cheap ones get!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2010 06:16 PM 
I Resolve to rip up all my brass track , spend thousands of dollars on SS track and rail clamps, Install DCC for every engine , meg power packs for many operators... Run hundreds of feet of wire to the track. 

WAKE UP MARTY WAKE UP MARTY....Your talking in your sleep and having a nightmare.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to try and get some buildings in this year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Budget???
You throw it out.
Don't think of the RR as a whole, look at it in sections. Do your most troubled areas first. And so on.
This hobby has to be done in phases or you will go crazy....

Posted By markoles on 29 Dec 2010 08:44 AM 

I am rebuilding my outdoor layout in the spring from the ground up. I've been thinking I should use Marty's method for concrete roadbed. But I'm not sure if it is in the budget. 

My other resolution is the focus less on the railroad and to focus more on the project as a whole. The railroad spends more time not being used, so I need to make it look good.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont make em so I dont break em

Need to find someone who can work a transit to level everything.

Got 1 building almost done, need more.

Need to finish my turnouts in the spring.

Need to finish all my projects

And #1 on my list - need a CN dash-9

Its going to be a busy year this year.

Tom h


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Tonight's the night.. December 31st 2010 ! Happy Newyear to all my MLS friends... Happy runs in 2011 !


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

To fit into the infamous speedo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

